# Android Jellyy Bean Netbook



## marcyshusband (Aug 15, 2013)

Trying to download two apps. Show in my download folder but the instructions are to OPEN and INSTALL by buttons. No buttons visible on display. Craig Netbook with Android 4.1


----------



## SRD7 (Apr 3, 2012)

What apps are you trying to download?


----------



## marcyshusband (Aug 15, 2013)

Patience, patience, patience. Must remember to single click on the Andriod system. Double click changes the screen size, not the operation. Once I waited until spring after one click the add asked to install, and open.
Thanks. Will be back with this cute little netbook questions.


----------

